# Body construction - Chausson



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know how the rear corner of a Chausson Flash is constructed? I want to screw a mast to the corner and would like to know how the corner is constructed. Is there a corner strut of wood? Is there any metal there? A cut-away section would be nice?

Hopefully someone knows otherwise I will need to contact Chausson.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that the corner construction is wood and GRP sandwich construction (i.e GRP, insulation layer and laminate).
Awning fixing brackets are screwed through the walls and do not encounter any structural support battens and I don't thing that the corners are any differnt from the roof angles. 
I think that masts for Sat dishes are usually situated on intererior supporting walls, not on corner angles, assuming that is what you intend?


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Poulbot,

I understand where your coming from, the walls are as you describe GRP / polystyrene / plywood. However where the panels join I believe there to be a wooden strut. If not all joints would be glue only. I don't think Chausson have gone down this route. I need to know the cross section of the strut and it's placement. There are struts in the shell, there is one in the roof where the television slide-out is attached. Also if you catch the light correctly and look along the walls externally you can sometimes see where vertical struts are placed. However you can't see what is under the external corner covers.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

I think your best bet would be to contact Chausson direct. At least that way you would be sure of getting an accurate answer. I believe their customer service dept is very obliging, even in english.
I would be very surprised if there was any steel/alloy work in the construction of the corner posts.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Contacted Chausson and following their reply the corner has the following construction. The shaded area is wood. This is my drawing from a sketch by Chausson.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you have bike rack or ladder mounting blocks in the rear panel? Could be an option and clearly visible on my Rapido.

Kev


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Be aware that self builders refer to coachbuilts as 'flimsies'. :lol: 

As has been said by Kev, don't gamble, there are numerous ways to fit a TV aerial.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm fitting a sliding DIY mast to the rear. I already have a bike rack, which I use, hence the mast is best on the corner so that I can use it whilst the bikes are loaded. The mast will carry a de mountable omni aerial for WiFi reception. The corner is also by the bathroom window where I can pass the aerial cable through to the WiFi hotspot receiver/transmitter. It's all been carefully planned in the best possible taste! The idea of a sliding mast is to gain height for the aerial and to ensure that whilst on the road there is nothing projecting above the roofline to snag on tree branches etc.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Update on corner construction.


----------



## mr john grant (Apr 9, 2018)

does anyone know were I can get the pull out part the wood only for my chausson 08 flash table all the rest is there just the pullout wood missing


----------

